# No Hot Water



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi 

Anyone had a problem with the water not getting from the hot water tank?

Ran water into the bath last night, no problems. A little while later went to run some more and nothing would come out. We could run cold but not hot. 
This morning Jims looked at hot water tank, emptied it (it was full of water so water is getting in there), and is in the process of trying various things to see if its an airlock or what, but fast running out of things to try.
We're currently living in it and are on the Costa Blanca.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

put a shilling in the meter Debbie.

Andy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Does the pump run when you turn on the tap. It might have a seperate pump for the hot water feed..

Andy


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi 
Thanks Andy
Yes no problem with the pump, but we're connected to the water all the time so with this thing we don't need th pump it works off 'city water' like being plumbed in. It seems to be an airlock or something in the pipes. We don't know.
Whats the weather like there? its just started pouring here.
Haven't seen your friend yet.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If it is connected to a water main then it is very unlikely that you have an air lock as the pressure will just force the water through. When you emptied the cylinder did it fill up again when you opened a hot tap and did water eventually come out of the tap after expelling the air?
If not it would seem that the tap is not opening or there is a blockage between the cylinder HW output and the tap..
PS The above scenario is what happens in a domestic premises when you refilll a cylinder.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hi Debbie and Jim.

I think you may have to work you way around the system their may be an electric valve or a non return valve that has stuck.

Andy

ps not raining here yet looks as if it might. My mate stopped at Santa Polo may come to your site not sure.


----------

